# My Washing/Detailing guide BMW E30 sport



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought I'd share my meticulous washing information with a step by step guide. Many thanks :buffer:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds good to me, got any pics of your car?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Sounds good to me, got any pics of your car?


Thanks.
If you click on the following link should take you to car. Silver E30.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14505&page=9


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Typo on Meguiars.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

richie.guy said:


> Typo on Meguiars.


Thanks! will correct:thumb:


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

took a look at your car all i can say is stunning


----------



## M.G. (Apr 25, 2007)

Great step by step guide, stargazer. :thumb: 

Your 325i is the best looking E30 that I have seen in a long time. Really immaculate condition and in silver with premium Swissol wax on ... aaahhh...


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Nice one Mate, I'm sure I recognise your car from E30 Zone, on there myself!? 

I's Minted Mate, Good to see another E30 looking so good!!:thumb:


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Typo on Autoglym under bodywork.


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

good write up. mint e30. :thumb:


----------



## dimebag (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey hubble, its dimebag here from the e30 forum. I see your car is looking mint as usual!! Here are a few pictures of my sport, i havnt posted any of the e30 forum in a long time


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

You going to Gaydon BMW show mate?! get it in the show n shine section!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pretty thorough, but its just a normal wash when you in the detailing asylum. Personally I would drop the aqua blade you shouldnt need it if the car is protected as the water will sheet off.


----------

